# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Leverhulme Centre for the Future of Intelligence, Cambridge, England, United of Kingdom

## Airicist

lcfi.ac.uk

youtube.com/@futureofintelligence7742

twitter.com/LeverhulmeCFI

linkedin.com/company/lcfi

Leverhulme Centre for the Future of Intelligence on Wikipedia

Project Leader - Marta Halina

Projects:

Kinds of Intelligence Project

----------


## Airicist

What is the Leverhulme Centre for the Future of Intelligence?

Published on Apr 28, 2018

----------

